# Visa Application with Expired Visa



## spiderlouie (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm in some desperate need of help.

I have a critical skills visa that was issued for 12 months to find a job. I did find a job in that time, applied for an extension but was rejected because they wanted documents that isn't on the 'extension' requirements list.

Unfortunately, in the time it took to get these extra documents, my visa expired. I contacted VFS and Home affairs and asked if this was going to be an issue when I re-applied and they said no.

Now i went for my re-application and was turned away and told that home affairs have to re-legalise my visa before i can re-apply. Home affairs said this takes several months.

Now i can't work since my visa has expired, or leave the country. So i'm stuffed if this information is true. Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks so much


----------



## LynetteC (May 4, 2018)

Hi, 


I honestly think it depends with the VFS you go to. I only applied for extension of my CSV after it had 'expired' and was given 4 years, visa only took one week to come out. A friend of mine had her application denied and was told to go back and apply from her home country because it had expired, this was in Jhb. Another friend of mine in Rustenburg applied almost a year later after it had expired and they accepted his application, that was a month ago visa is not yet out. For both my friends they were appeal applications, mine was a fresh application. So I think it just depends with the VFS you got to, I applied in Pretoria.


----------

